# tahoe vs. expedition



## Big Shorty (Jun 18, 2006)

Looking to get either a new Tahoe or Expedition. What is your experience with towing (pulling 22ft, center console) and gas mileage. Have a 2010 Chevy Truck now mileage sucks while towing. Which one would you recommend?


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

my 5.3 sucked the fuel... Both are going to drink gas like crazy


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

get da 5.4 Expedition


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

The 5.4 is better overall. Will get better mileage, pull better and is a very reliable and proven engine.


----------



## Trapp (Apr 6, 2011)

It really doesn't matter what you get when you are towing a relatively heavy object they all suck on fuel milage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Terry


----------



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

I just pulled my boat back from the coast the other weekend with the wifes tahoe. Got about 7mpg not great but it pulled it fine, boat is a 22' mowdy with a T-Top. Was also driving 75-80 I am sure that had a little to do with it.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Go for the FORD!!

The 5.4 and 6 speed transmission in my new body style f150 is a GREAT towing combo. Mine is 4wd, leveled, with larger than stock tires, yet it still tows my 21'5" boat just fine. I had a 5.3l 4 speed auto 08 chevy and it was a pig while towing. It was always hunting for the right gear but never found a sweet spot. It may have settled down now that chevy puts a 6 speed auto in it but I won't even give it a shot.

This is my first Ford and I'm sold. I'll likely never own another Chevrolet.

I got 8-9 towing with a 2wd chevy and about 14 average mpg empty. My f150 gets 12.5 regardless of whether I'm towing in the city or empty on the highway...so its certainly not something to brag about but again it is leveled, grill guard, large all terrain tires. All MPG hand calculated.

I think the key with either one will be to get the towing package which should include an appropriate rear end (mine is 3.73 and I love it) as well as a factory transmission cooler.

Best of luck!!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Expedition hands down.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

I'd opt for the Chevy, plenty of power and from my experience have better resale value in the long run.

Only downside is if they have the 4l60 transmission, they can be gutless when stock.


----------



## Horns (Feb 22, 2010)

I pull a 20' bay boat with an 03' Z71 tahoe 5.3l....its pulls great and has plenty of power/torque but fuel economy is awful. It probably pulls very similar to your chevy truck if you have the 5.3.

If I was only looking at the Tahoe and Expedition right now I would go for the Expedition, independent rear suspension provides a smoother ride and you can get the fold into floor third row which the tahoe still (even in 2012) does not have because they don't want to redo the rear end on the truck.

My tahoe just passed the 10 year mark and the only thing I've done outside of scheduled maintenance is change a water pump at 75K miles, it has been unbelievably reliable so I can't force myself to drop it, but there are planty of fords that are just as reliable.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Did they fix the problem with the 5.4's spitting spark plugs?


----------



## backlash71 (May 27, 2010)

Newbomb Turk said:


> Did they fix the problem with the 5.4's spitting spark plugs?


Yes. The 09,s and up.


----------



## backlash71 (May 27, 2010)

Expedition hands down. Its worth alone just for the power fold third row seats. The 5.4 will tow just fine, it's the lower gears in the expedition that's the problem. I think ours has 3:31's. My F150 with 3:55's tows better.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

Get you a used F250 with a 7.3L diesel. Won't cost near as much as a new ride.


----------



## Humble Fisherman (Sep 28, 2011)

Boat:
21' Shoalwater

Vehicle:
04 Dodge Durango w/Hemi (2wd)

Gas mileage without boat is just over 19 mpg (19.2 per indicator). When towing the boat from San Antonio to Corpus and back I get about 16.4 mpg (per indicator).

When I go on long trips (no boat) my highway mpg go up to almost 20 mpg (19.8 per indicator). 

Overall I have been extremely satisfied with the Durango. A couple of my buddies also mentioned that their gas mileage goes to s_ _t when towing their boat and they were surprised to see the gas mileage that I get. They say it's because my vehicle is only a two-wheel drive.

Just my 2-cents


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

ReelWork said:


> The 5.4 is better overall. Will get better mileage, pull better and is a very reliable and proven engine.


Care to elaborate or just Ford homer? 5.3 is an unbelivably solid motor, and has been since inception. You can even change the spark plugs without being Ford master tech.

IMO they are both very good motors, been around for along time now, personal preference. I've never been impressed with the fuel mileage or towing any of the 5.4's I've been in.

Mines still kicking at 240k+ miles with a water pump and alternator as the "major" fixes. She's not on the road as much now due to new truck but still kickin for beach runs etc.


----------



## westexhunt (Apr 29, 2012)

I (wife) has had two tahoe's an 02 4.8L and 04 Z71 5.3L. Now we have a 06 Navigator (fancy expedition). I would not go back to gm. One being the fact that Ford never took bail out money but I like this Ford better in every aspect, room, comfort, power, ride handling better MPG's loaded and unloaded (even batter than the 4.8 Tahoe) etc.

As far as towing this Lincoln/Ford has more torque from take off to top end just all the way around. The gm's would pull the hills at speed but they were in 2nd gear and huge rpm's, just screaming. The Ford does the same trailer and same roads and it only drops out of OD. I have pulled with the newer 6 speed gas gm's and they do the same shift and scream as my older ones.


----------



## sanger (Jun 1, 2012)

Ford 5.4 has had VCT noise (Variable Cam Timing) 2004-2010 issues. It makes a loud ticking sound when at idle and is not fixable. The 5.4 is not a good motor to work on at all. The 5.3 has been around since 1999 is gets respectable mileage while not towing. I have driven many 5.3 2wd tahoes and gotten in the 17's. I sell over 150 used 5.3 trucks and suv's a year and they are way better motors. I typically only sell 20 or so 5.4 because it is so hard not to find them with VCT noise.:an5:


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

the loud ticking noise makes it sound like a diesel. been asked that many times. never bothered me.


----------



## sanger (Jun 1, 2012)

goodwood said:


> the loud ticking noise makes it sound like a diesel. been asked that many times. never bothered me.


Try selling one in the teens with that noise and you will realize real quick its an issue.:cop:


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

dunno how loud your ticking noise is. mine couldnt be heard from the cab. it also sounded "natural" and good. never had a problem selling. if it sounds rough you have cam sensor issues. there are some good writeups online on the repair for the intermediate wrench turner.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I have had all mentioned 4 times over at least, My next one will either be a ECOBOOST or a Tundra. I currently own a 11' Yukon(Tahoe) and it is an awesome vehicle compared to SOME others I have owned that start with an F. Just my 2 cents, On HWY. not pulling, I can tear a hole around 20 mpg. running 72-74, City probably 15 ish.


----------



## Bassassassin (Nov 22, 2011)

*Fords*

They keep a steady pay check coming my way every week. The 4.6 and the 5.4 are the reason ford didnt need a bail out. They are junk. By 60k you'll have to start replacing coil packs. Then youll start hearing a rattling noise coming from the timing chains. Cam faizers. These motors are really sensitive to dirty oil, becuz thats how the timing is advanced. Unless your going to trade it in every two years, id run from a ford. Or bring it to me to fix. Though I have found they have finally had someone built a decent diesel engine.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Bassassassin said:


> Though I have found they have finally had someone built a decent diesel engine.


Wow, I can't wait to get a good Ford diesel, now if my 7.3 PSD would ever give up I may get one, 345,000 miles and still pulling strong :dance:


----------



## Bassassassin (Nov 22, 2011)

*Yea really.*

Your right. They should stop everything they are doing and bring back the 7.3. That was a workhorse. All they ever need is an o-ring in the filter housing, or an ICP. Great engine.


----------



## tutone (Dec 10, 2006)

Never could keep a transmission in a chevy. Expedition is my other ride besides my Ford Truck.


----------

